# محطات الطاقة الحرارية (Thermal Power Plants)



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 مارس 2009)

محطات الطاقة الحرارية ( (Thermal Power Plant ​ 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،
قام أحد الأخوة في أحد المواضيع بشرح مبسط مختصر عن المحطات البخارية ، فجزاه الله خيرا ، وقد سبق وان أرفقت كتابا شاملا موسعا لمحطات التوليد سواء البخارية(Steam Power Plant) منها او الغازية (Gas Turbine Power Plant) اوالمركبة (Combined Cycle Power Plant) وهذا الكتاب هو (Power Generation Handbook) والذي يشمل ( وانا لا أحب الإعادة والترجمة لما هو مكتوب وموجود أصلا باللغة الإنجليزية إلا انني وجدت نفسي مضطرا للإيضاح) :

Chapter 1: Review of Thermodynamics Principlesمراجعة لأساسيات علم الحراريات 
Chapter 2: Steam Power Plantsمحطات الطاقة الحرارية 
Chapter 3: Steam Turbines and Auxiliariesالتربينات البخارية وملحقاتها 
Chapter 4: Turbines Governing System انظمة حواكم التربينات 
Chapter 5: Steam Chests and Valves اوعية البخار والصمامات 
Chapter 6: Turbine Protection Devices أجهزة الحماية للتربينات 
Chapter 7: Turbine Instrumentation القياسات للتربينات 
Chapter 8: Lubrication Systems أنظمة التشحيم والتزييت 
Chapter 9: Gland Sealing Systems انظمة السدادت 
Chapter 10: An Overview of Gas Turbines مراجعة للترينات الغازية 
Chapter 11: Gas Turbines Compressors ضواغط التربينات الغازية
Chapter 12: Gas Turbines Combustors مشعلات التربينات الغازية
Chapter 13: Axial Flow Turbines تربينات التدفق المحوري 
Chapter 14: Gas Turbines Materials مواد التربينات الغازية ​ 
Chapter 15: Gas Turbines Lubrication and Fuel System انظمة وقود وتشحيم التربينات الغازية ​ 
Chapter 16: Gas Turbines Bearing and Seals رولمانات وسدادات التربينات الغازية
Chapter 17: Gas Turbines Instrumentation and Control Systems أنظمة القياس والتحكم 
Chapter 18: Gas Turbines Performance Characteristics خصائص الأداءللتربينات الغازية
Chapter 19: Gas Turbines Operating and Maintenance Considerations إعتبارات التشغيل والصيانة
Chapter 20: Gas Turbines Emission Guidelines and Control Methods توجيهات العادم وطرق التحكم 
Chapter 21: Combined Cycles الدورات المختلطة (المركبة)
Chapter 22: Selection Consideration of Combined Cycles and Cogeneration Plants إعتبارات الإختيار للمحطات المختلطة والتوليد المزدوج
Chapter 23: Applications of Cogeneration and Combined-Cycles Plants تطبيقات للمحطات المختلطة والتوليد المزدوج
Chapter 24: Cogeneration Application Considerations اعتبارات التطبيق للمزدوجة
Chapter 25: Economic and Technical Consideration for Combined-Cycle Performance—Enhancement Options ألإعتبارات الإقتصادية والفنية للمحطات المزدوجة 
Chapter 26: Fundamentals of Electric Systems أساسيات الأنظمة الكهربية 
Chapter 27: Introduction to Machinery Principles مقدمة لأساسيات الماكينات 
Chapter 28: Transformers المحولات
Chapter 29: Transformers Components and Maintenance مكونات المحولات والصيانة
Chapter 30: Ac Machine Fundamentals اساسيات ماكينات التيار المتردد
Chapter 31: Synchronous Generators مولدات التوافق 
Chapter 32: Generator Components, Auxiliaries, and Excitation مكونات المولد وملحقاته 
Chapter 33: Generators Testing, Inspection, and Maintenanceالفحص والإختبار والصيانة للمولدات ​ 

إلا ان هناك موضوعا عن الغلايات (المراجل البخارية) اورده المهندس عبدالناصر عجوة ،على ما أذكر، قدم فيه شرحا جيدا عنها. ارجو المعذرة من الأخوة المهندسين والفت النظر الكريم إلى ضرورة الرجوع ومتابعة المواضيع المطروحة قبل إعداد اي موضوع جديد ومن ثم إثراء الموضوع القديم وتقديم فكرة أبداعية جديدة تساهم في التقدم . مع الشكر.

وهذا هو رابط الكتاب (Power Generation Handbook)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125544.html​ 
***************************
*واحب ان انقل موضوع من خلال موسوعة الويكيبيديا Wikipedia لسهولته وبساطة تناوله لمحطة التوليد وليكون في متناول الأخوة المهندسين وكا يتضح فالموضوع يشمل على عدة عناوين مترابطة .*
*مع دعائي للجميع بالتوفيق.*​ 
**************************​ 
*Thermal power station*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Jump to: navigation, search


 


A thermal power station near Sofia, Bulgaria




 


Mohave Generating Station, a 1,580 MW thermal power station near Laughlin, Nevada fuelled by coal




 


Geothermal power station in Iceland


A *thermal power station* is a power plant in which the prime mover is steam driven. Water is heated, turns into steam and spins a steam turbine which either drives an electrical generator or does some other work, like ship propulsion. After it passes through the turbine, the steam is condensed in a condenser and recycled to where it was heated; this is known as a Rankine cycle. The greatest variation in the design of thermal power stations is due to the different fuel sources. Some prefer to use the term _energy center_ because such facilities convert forms of heat energy into electrical energy.
********s*

[hide]

<LI class=toclevel-1>1 General <LI class=toclevel-1>2 History <LI class=toclevel-1>3 Efficiency <LI class=toclevel-1>4 Diagram of a typical coal-fired thermal power station <LI class=toclevel-1>5 Steam generator 
<LI class=toclevel-2>5.1 Boiler furnace and steam drum <LI class=toclevel-2>5.2 Superheater <LI class=toclevel-2>5.3 Reheater <LI class=toclevel-2>5.4 Fuel preparation system <LI class=toclevel-2>5.5 Air path <LI class=toclevel-2>5.6 Auxiliary systems 
<LI class=toclevel-3>5.6.1 Fly ash collection 
5.6.2 Bottom ash collection and disposal 
5.6.3 Boiler make-up water treatment plant and storage

<LI class=toclevel-1>6 Steam turbine-driven electric generator 
<LI class=toclevel-2>6.1 Barring gear <LI class=toclevel-2>6.2 Condenser <LI class=toclevel-2>6.3 Feedwater heater <LI class=toclevel-2>6.4 Superheater <LI class=toclevel-2>6.5 Deaerator <LI class=toclevel-2>6.6 Auxiliary systems 
<LI class=toclevel-3>6.6.1 Oil system 
6.6.2 Generator heat dissipation 
6.6.3 Generator high voltage system

<LI class=toclevel-1>7 Other systems 
<LI class=toclevel-2>7.1 Monitoring and alarm system 
7.2 Battery supplied emergency lighting and communication
<LI class=toclevel-1>8 Transport of coal fuel to site and to storage <LI class=toclevel-1>9 See also <LI class=toclevel-1>10 References 
11 External links
*[edit] General*

Almost all coal, nuclear, geothermal, solar thermal electric, and waste incineration plants, as well as many natural gas power plants are thermal. Natural gas is frequently combusted in gas turbines as well as boilers. The waste heat from a gas turbine can be used to raise steam, in a combined cycle plant that improves overall efficiency. Power plants burning coal, oil, or natural gas are often referred to collectively as _fossil-fuel power plants_. Some biomass-fueled thermal power plants have appeared also. Non-nuclear thermal power plants, particularly fossil-fueled plants, which do not use cogeneration are sometimes referred to as _conventional power plants_.
Commercial electric utility power stations are most usually constructed on a very large scale and designed for continuous operation. Electric power plants typically use three-phase or individual-phase electrical generators to produce alternating current (AC) electric power at a frequency of 50 Hz or 60 Hz (Hertz, which is an AC sine wave per second) depending on its location in the world. Other large companies or institutions may have their own usually smaller power plants to supply heating or electricity to their facilities, especially if heat or steam is created anyway for other purposes. Shipboard steam-driven power plants have been used in various large ships in the past, but these days are used most often in large naval ships. Such shipboard power plants are general lower power capacity than full-size electric company plants, but otherwise have many similarities except that typically the main steam turbines mechanically turn the propulsion propellers, either through reduction gears or directly by the same shaft. The steam power plants in such ships also provide steam to separate smaller turbines driving electric generators to supply electricity in the ship. Shipboard steam power plants can be either conventional or nuclear; the shipboard nuclear plants are mostly in the navy. There have been perhaps about a dozen turbo-electric ships in which a steam-driven turbine drives an electric generator which powers an electric motor for propulsion.
In some industrial, large institutional facilities, or other populated areas, there are _combined heat and power_ (CHP) plants, often called _cogeneration plants_, which produce both power and heat for facility or district heating or industrial applications. AC electrical power can be stepped up to very high voltages for long distance transmission with minimal loss of power. Steam and hot water lose energy when piped over substantial distance, so carrying heat or energy by steam or hot water is often only worthwhile within a local area or facility, such as steam distribution for a ship or industrial facility or hot water distribution in a local municipality.

*[edit] History*

Reciprocating steam engines have been used for mechanical power sources since the 18th Century, with notable improvements being made by James Watt. The very first commercial central electrical generating stations in New York and London, in 1882, also used reciprocating steam engines. As generator sizes increased, eventually turbines took over due to higher efficiency and lower cost of construction. By the 1920s any central station larger than a few thousand kilowatts would use a turbine prime mover.

*[edit] Efficiency*

Power is energy per time. The power output or capacity of an electric plant can be expressed in units of megawatts electric (MWe). The electric efficiency of a conventional thermal power station, considered as saleable energy (in MWe) produced at the plant busbars as a percent of the heating value of the fuel consumed, is typically 33% to 48% efficient. This efficiency is limited as all heat engines are governed by the laws of thermodynamics (See: Carnot cycle). The rest of the energy must leave the plant in the form of heat. This waste heat can go through a condenser and be disposed of with cooling water or in cooling towers. If the waste heat is instead utilized for district heating, it is called cogeneration. An important class of thermal power station are associated with desalination facilities; these are typically found in desert countries with large supplies of natural gas and in these plants, freshwater production and electricity are equally important co-products.
Since the efficiency of the plant is fundamentally limited by the ratio of the absolute temperatures of the steam at turbine input and output, efficiency improvements require use of higher temperature, and therefore higher pressure, steam. Historically, other working fluids such as mercury have been experimentally used in a mercury vapour turbine power plant, since these can attain higher temperatures than water at lower working pressures. However, the obvious hazards of toxicity, and poor heat transfer properties, have ruled out mercury as a working fluid.

*[edit] Diagram of a typical coal-fired thermal power station*



 


*Typical diagram of a coal-fired thermal power station* 1. Cooling tower10. Steam Control valve19. Superheater2. Cooling water pump11. High pressure steam turbine20. Forced draught (draft) fan3. transmission line (3-phase)12. Deaerator21. Reheater4. Step-up transformer (3-phase)13. Feedwater heater22. Combustion air intake5. Electrical generator (3-phase)14. Coal conveyor23. Economiser6. Low pressure steam turbine15. Coal hopper24. Air preheater7. Condensate pump16. Coal pulverizer25. Precipitator8. Surface condenser17. Boiler steam drum26. Induced draught (draft) fan9. Intermediate pressure steam turbine18. Bottom ash hopper27. Flue gas stack




*[edit] Steam generator*



 


Schematic diagram of typical coal-fired power plant steam generator highlighting the air preheater (APH) location. (For simplicity, any radiant section tubing is not shown.)


In fossil-fueled power plants, _steam generator_ refers to a furnace that burns the fossil fuel to boil water to generate steam. In the nuclear plant field, _steam generator_ refers to a specific type of large heat exchanger used in a pressurized water reactor (PWR) to thermally connect the primary (reactor plant) and secondary (steam plant) systems, which of course is used to generate steam. In a nuclear reactor called a boiling water reactor (BWR), water is boiled to generate steam directly in the reactor itself and there are no units called steam generators. In some industrial settings, there can also be steam-producing heat exchangers called _heat recovery steam generators_ (HRSG) which utilize heat from some industrial process. The steam generating boiler has to produce steam at the high purity, pressure and temperature required for the steam turbine that drives the electrical generator. A fossil fuel steam generator includes an economizer, a steam drum, and the furnace with its steam generating tubes and superheater coils. Necessary safety valves are located at suitable points to avoid excessive boiler pressure. The air and flue gas path equipment include: forced draft (FD) fan, air preheater (APH), boiler furnace, induced draft (ID) fan, fly ash collectors (electrostatic precipitator or baghouse) and the flue gas stack.[1][2][3]
Geothermal plants need no boiler since they use naturally occurring steam sources. Heat exchangers may be used where the geothermal steam is very corrosive or contains excessive suspended solids. Nuclear plants also boil water to raise steam, either directly generating steam from the reactor (BWR) or else using an intermediate heat exchanger (PWR).
For units over about 200 MW capacity, redundancy of key components is provided by installing duplicates of the FD fan, APH, fly ash collectors and ID fan with isolating dampers. On some units of about 60 MW, two boilers per unit may instead be provided.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله على الملاحظات القيّمة والاضافات المفيدة .

تسلم لنا وما قصرت .

تقبل فائق التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> جزاك الله على الملاحظات القيّمة والاضافات المفيدة .
> 
> تسلم لنا وما قصرت .
> 
> ...


 

مهندس شكري​ 
الأخ والمشرف​ 
اشكر لك دائما تجاوبك وتفاعلك مع المواضيع ​ 
بارك الله فيك​ 
تقبل تقديري وفائق التحيات​ 
*******
وهذا بقية الموضوع من موسوعة ويكيبيديا​ 
Boiler furnace and steam drum
Once water inside the boiler or steam generator, the process of adding the latent heat of vaporization or enthalpy is underway. The boiler transfers energy to the water by the chemical reaction of burning some type of fuel.
The water enters the boiler through a section in the convection pass called the economizer. From the economizer it passes to the steam drum. Once the water enters the steam drum it goes down the downcomers to the lower inlet waterwall headers. From the inlet headers the water rises through the waterwalls and is eventually turned into steam due to the heat being generated by the burners located on the front and rear waterwalls (typically). As the water is turned into steam/vapor in the waterwalls, the steam/vapor once again enters the steam drum. The steam/vapor is passed through a series of steam and water separators and then dryers inside the steam drum. The steam separators and dryers remove water droplets from the steam and the cycle through the waterwalls is repeated. This process is known as natural circulation.
The boiler furnace auxiliary equipment includes coal feed nozzles and igniter guns, soot blowers, water lancing and observation ports (in the furnace walls) for observation of the furnace interior. Furnace explosions due to any accumulation of combustible gases after a trip-out are avoided by flushing out such gases from the combustion zone before igniting the coal.
The steam drum (as well as the superheater coils and headers) have air vents and drains needed for initial startup. The steam drum has internal devices that removes moisture from the wet steam entering the drum from the steam generating tubes. The dry steam then flows into the superheater coils.

*[edit] Superheater*

Fossil fuel power plants can have a superheater and/or reheater section in the steam generating furnace. Nuclear-powered steam plants do not have such sections but produce steam at essentially saturated conditions. In a fossil fuel plant, after the steam is conditioned by the drying equipment inside the steam drum, it is piped from the upper drum area into tubes inside an area of the furnace known as the superheater, which has an elaborate set up of tubing where the steam vapor picks up more energy from hot flue gases outside the tubing and its temperature is now superheated above the saturation temperature. The superheated steam is then piped through the main steam lines to the valves before the high pressure turbine.

*[edit] Reheater*

Power plant furnaces may have a reheater section containing tubes heated by hot flue gases outside the tubes. Exhaust steam from the high pressure turbine is rerouted to go inside the reheater tubes to pickup more energy to go drive intermediate or lower pressure turbines.

*[edit] Fuel preparation system*

In coal-fired power stations, the raw feed coal from the coal storage area is first crushed into small pieces and then conveyed to the coal feed hoppers at the boilers. The coal is next pulverized into a very fine powder. The pulverizers may be ball mills, rotating drum grinders, or other types of grinders.
Some power stations burn fuel oil rather than coal. The oil must kept warm (above its pour point) in the fuel oil storage tanks to prevent the oil from congealing and becoming unpumpable. The oil is usually heated to about 100°C before being pumped through the furnace fuel oil spray nozzles.
Boilers in some power stations use processed natural gas as their main fuel. Other power stations may use processed natural gas as auxiliary fuel in the event that their main fuel supply (coal or oil) is interrupted. In such cases, separate gas burners are provided on the boiler furnaces.

*[edit] Air path*

External fans are provided to give sufficient air for combustion. The forced draft fan takes air from the atmosphere and, first warming it in the air preheater for better combustion, injects it via the air nozzles on the furnace wall.
The induced draft fan assists the FD fan by drawing out combustible gases from the furnace, maintaining a slightly negative pressure in the furnace to avoid backfiring through any opening. At the furnace outlet, and before the furnace gases are handled by the ID fan, fine dust carried by the outlet gases is removed to avoid atmospheric pollution. This is an environmental limitation prescribed by law, and additionally minimizes erosion of the ID fan.

*[edit] Auxiliary systems*


*[edit] Fly ash collection*

Fly ash is captured and removed from the flue gas by electrostatic precipitators or fabric bag filters (or sometimes both) located at the outlet of the furnace and before the induced draft fan. The fly ash is periodically removed from the collection hoppers below the precipitators or bag filters. Generally, the fly ash is pneumatically transported to storage silos for subsequent transport by trucks or railroad cars.

*[edit] Bottom ash collection and disposal*

At the bottom of the furnace, there is a hopper for collection of bottom ash. This hopper is always filled with water to quench the ash and clinkers falling down from the furnace. Some arrangement is included to crush the clinkers and for conveying the crushed clinkers and bottom ash to a storage site.

*[edit] Boiler make-up water treatment plant and storage*

Since there is continuous withdrawal of steam and continuous return of condensate to the boiler, losses due to blowdown and leakages have to be made up to maintain a desired water level in the boiler steam drum. For this, continuous make-up water is added to the boiler water system. Impurities in the raw water input to the plant generally consist of calcium and magnesium salts which impart hardness to the water. Hardness in the make-up water to the boiler will form deposits on the tube water surfaces which will lead to overheating and failure of the tubes. Thus, the salts have to be removed from the water, and that is done by a water demineralising treatment plant (DM). A DM plant generally consists of cation, anion, and mixed bed exchangers. Any ions in the final water from this process consist essentially of hydrogen ions and hydroxide ions, which recombine to form pure water. Very pure DM water becomes highly corrosive once it absorbs oxygen from the atmosphere because of its very high affinity for oxygen.
The capacity of the DM plant is dictated by the type and quantity of salts in the raw water input. However, some storage is essential as the DM plant may be down for maintenance. For this purpose, a storage tank is installed from which DM water is continuously withdrawn for boiler make-up. The storage tank for DM water is made from materials not affected by corrosive water, such as PVC. The piping and valves are generally of stainless steel. Sometimes, a steam blanketing arrangement or stainless steel doughnut float is provided on top of the water in the tank to avoid contact with air. DM water make-up is generally added at the steam space of the surface condenser (i.e., the vacuum side). This arrangement not only sprays the water but also DM water gets deaerated, with the dissolved gases being removed by an air ejector attached to the condenser.

*[edit] Steam turbine-driven electric generator*



 


Rotor of a modern steam turbine, used in a power station


Main article: Turbo generator
The steam turbine-driven generators have auxiliary systems enabling them to work satisfactorily and safely. The steam turbine generator being rotating equipment generally has a heavy, large diameter shaft. The shaft therefore requires not only supports but also has to be kept in position while running. To minimise the frictional resistance to the rotation, the shaft has a number of bearings. The bearing shells, in which the shaft rotates, are lined with a low friction material like Babbitt metal. Oil lubrication is provided to further reduce the friction between shaft and bearing surface and to limit the heat generated.

*[edit] Barring gear*

Barring gear (or "turning gear") is the mechanism provided to rotate the turbine generator shaft at a very low speed after unit stoppages. Once the unit is "tripped" (i.e., the steam inlet valve is closed), the turbine coasts down towards standstill. When it stops completely, there is a tendency for the turbine shaft to deflect or bend if allowed to remain in one position too long. This is because the heat inside the turbine casing tends to concentrate in the top half of the casing, making the top half portion of the shaft hotter than the bottom half. The shaft therefore could warp or bend by millionths of inches.
This small shaft deflection, only detectable by eccentricity meters, would be enough to cause damaging vibrations to the entire steam turbine generator unit when it is restarted. The shaft is therefore automatically turned at low speed (about one percent rated speed) by the barring gear until it has cooled sufficiently to permit a complete stop.

*[edit] Condenser*

Main article: Surface condenser


 


Diagram of a typical water-cooled surface condenser.[2][3][4][5]


The surface condenser is a shell and tube heat exchanger in which cooling water is circulated through the tubes.[2][6][7][8] The exhaust steam from the low pressure turbine enters the shell where it is cooled and converted to condensate (water) by flowing over the tubes as shown in the adjacent diagram. Such condensers use steam ejectors or rotary motor-driven exhausters for continuous removal of air and gases from the steam side to maintain vacuum.
For best efficiency, the temperature in the condenser must be kept as low as practical in order to achieve the lowest possible pressure in the condensing steam. Since the condenser temperature can almost always be kept significantly below 100 oC where the vapor pressure of water is much less than atmospheric pressure, the condenser generally works under vacuum. Thus leaks of non-condensible air into the closed loop must be prevented. Plants operating in hot climates may have to reduce output if their source of condenser cooling water becomes warmer; unfortunately this usually coincides with periods of high electrical demand for air conditioning.
The condenser generally uses either circulating cooling water from a cooling tower to reject waste heat to the atmosphere, or once-through water from a river, lake or ocean.

*[edit] Feedwater heater*

Main article: Feedwater heater


 


A Rankine cycle with a two-stage steam turbine and a single feedwater heater.


In the case of a conventional steam-electric power plant utilizing a drum boiler, the surface condenser removes the latent heat of vaporization from the steam as it changes states from vapour to liquid. The heat ******* (btu) in the steam is referred to as Enthalpy. The condensate pump then pumps the condensate water through a feedwater heater. The feedwater heating equipment then raises the temperature of the water by utilizing extraction steam from various stages of the turbine.[2][3]
Preheating the feedwater reduces the irreversibilities involved in steam generation and therefore improves the thermodynamic efficiency of the system.[9] This reduces plant operating costs and also helps to avoid thermal shock to the boiler metal when the feedwater is introduced back into the steam cycle.

*[edit] Superheater*

As the steam is conditioned by the drying equipment inside the drum, it is piped from the upper drum area into an elaborate set up of tubing in different areas of the boiler. The areas known as superheater and reheater. The steam vapor picks up energy and its temperature is now superheated above the saturation temperature. The superheated steam is then piped through the main steam lines to the valves of the high pressure turbine.

*[edit] Deaerator*

Main article: Deaerator


 


Diagram of boiler feed water deaerator (with vertical, domed aeration section and horizontal water storage section


A steam generating boiler requires that the boiler feed water should be devoid of air and other dissolved gases, particularly corrosive ones, in order to avoid corrosion of the metal.
Generally, power stations use a deaerator to provide for the removal of air and other dissolved gases from the boiler feedwater. A deaerator typically includes a vertical, domed deaeration section mounted on top of a horizontal cylindrical vessel which serves as the deaerated boiler feedwater storage tank.[2][3][10]
There are many different designs for a deaerator and the designs will vary from one manufacturer to another. The adjacent diagram depicts a typical conventional trayed deaerator.[10][11] If operated properly, most deaerator manufacturers will guarantee that oxygen in the deaerated water will not exceed 7 ppb by weight (0.005 cm³/L).[10][12]

*[edit] Auxiliary systems*


*[edit] Oil system*

An auxiliary oil system pump is used to supply oil at the start-up of the steam turbine generator. It supplies the hydraulic oil system required for steam turbine's main inlet steam stop valve, the governing control valves, the bearing and seal oil systems, the relevant hydraulic relays and other mechanisms.
At a preset speed of the turbine during start-ups, a pump driven by the turbine main shaft takes over the functions of the auxiliary system.

*[edit] Generator heat dissipation*

The electricity generator requires cooling to dissipate the heat that it generates. While small units may be cooled by air drawn through filters at the inlet, larger units generally require special cooling arrangements. Hydrogen gas cooling, in an oil-sealed casing, is used because it has the highest known heat transfer coefficient of any gas and for its low viscosity which reduces windage losses. This system requires special handling during start-up, with air in the chamber first displaced by carbon dioxide before filling with hydrogen. This ensures that the highly flammable hydrogen does not mix with oxygen in the air.
The hydrogen pressure inside the casing is maintained slightly higher than atmospheric pressure to avoid outside air ingress. The hydrogen must be sealed against outward leakage where the shaft emerges from the casing. Mechanical seals around the shaft are installed with a very small annular gap to avoid rubbing between the shaft and the seals. Seal oil is used to prevent the hydrogen gas leakage to atmosphere.
The generator also uses water cooling. Since the generator coils are at a potential of about 22 kV and water is conductive, an insulating barrier such as Teflon is used to interconnect the water line and the generator high voltage windings. Demineralized water of low conductivity is used.
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 أبريل 2009)

*تابع موضوع موسوعة ويكيبيديا*​

* Generator high voltage system
The generator voltage ranges from 11 kV in smaller units to 22 kV in larger units. The generator high voltage leads are normally large aluminum channels because of their high current as compared to the cables used in smaller machines. They are enclosed in well-grounded aluminum bus ducts and are supported on suitable insulators. The generator high voltage channels are connected to step-up transformers for connecting to a high voltage electrical substation (of the order of 115 kV to 520 kV) for further transmission by the local power grid.
The necessary protection and metering devices are included for the high voltage leads. Thus, the steam turbine generator and the transformer form one unit. In smaller units, generating at 11 kV, a breaker is provided to connect it to a common 11 kV bus system.

[edit] Other systems


[edit] Monitoring and alarm system

Most of the power plant operational controls are automatic. However, at times, manual intervention may be required. Thus, the plant is provided with monitors and alarm systems that alert the plant operators when certain operating parameters are seriously deviating from their normal range.

[edit] Battery supplied emergency lighting and communication

A central battery system consisting of lead acid cell units is provided to supply emergency electric power, when needed, to essential items such as the power plant's control systems, communication systems, turbine lube oil pumps, and emergency lighting. This is essential for a safe, damage-free shutdown of the units in an emergency situation.

[edit] Transport of coal fuel to site and to storage

Main article: Fossil fuel power plant
Most thermal stations use coal as the main fuel. Raw coal is transported from coal mines to a power station site by trucks, barges, bulk cargo ships or railway cars. Generally, when shipped by railways, the coal cars are sent as a full train of cars. The coal received at site may be of different sizes. The railway cars are unloaded at site by rotary dumpers or side tilt dumpers to tip over onto conveyor belts below. The coal is generally conveyed to crushers which crush the coal to about ¾ inch (6 mm) size. The crushed coal is then sent by belt conveyors to a storage pile. Normally, the crushed coal is compacted by bulldozers, as compacting of highly volatile coal avoids spontaneous ignition.
The crushed coal is conveyed from the storage pile to silos or hoppers at the boilers by another belt conveyor system.

[edit] See also





Energy portal

Boiler
Combined heat and power
Cooling tower system
Flue gas stacks
Fossil fuel power plant
Geothermal power
Nuclear power
Power station
Water-tube boiler
Integrated Gasification Combined Cycle
[edit] References


<LI id=cite_note-0>^ British Electricity International (1991). Modern Power Station Practice: incorporating modern power system practice (3rd Edition (12 volume set) ed.). Pergamon. ISBN 0-08-040510-X. <LI id=cite_note-Babcock-1>^ a b c d e Babcock & Wilcox Co. (2005). Steam: Its Generation and Use (41st edition ed.). ISBN 0-9634570-0-4. <LI id=cite_note-Elliott-2>^ a b c d Thomas C. Elliott, Kao Chen, Robert Swanekamp (coauthors) (1997). Standard Handbook of Powerplant Engineering (2nd edition ed.). McGraw-Hill Professional. ISBN 0-07-019435-1. <LI id=cite_note-3>^ Air Pollution Control Orientation Course from website of the Air Pollution Training Institute <LI id=cite_note-4>^ Energy savings in steam systems Figure 3a, Layout of surface condenser (scroll to page 11 of 34 pdf pages) <LI id=cite_note-5>^ Air Pollution Control Orientation Course from website of the Air Pollution Training Institute <LI id=cite_note-6>^ Energy savings in steam systems Figure 3a, Layout of surface condenser (scroll to page 11 of 34 pdf pages) <LI id=cite_note-7>^ Robert Thurston Kent (Editor in Chief) (1936). Kents’ Mechanical Engineers’ Handbook (Eleventh edition (Two volumes) ed.). John Wiley & Sons (Wiley Engineering Handbook Series). <LI id=cite_note-Weston-8>^ Fundamentals of Steam Power by Kenneth Weston, University of Tulsa <LI id=cite_note-Spirax-9>^ a b c Pressurized deaerators <LI id=cite_note-10>^ Tray deaerating heaters 
^ Deaerator Presentation

[edit] External links


Power plant diagram
Power Plant Reference Books
Steam jet ejectors
Steam jet ejector performance guidelines
Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_power_station"
Categories: Power station technology | Energy conversion | Chemical engineering | Steam power

* 


انتههى 
*******
*وبتصفحي لمواضيع الملتقى / قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وجدت كثيرا من المشاركات المتعددة والجيدة ولله الحمدعن مواضيع ومكونات محطات الطاقة الحرارية وقد أحببت أن أحدد هذه المواضيع واذكرها هنا للاستفادة حيث أن كلها يندرج تحت محطات الطاقة الحرارية. كما أن هناك مواضيع أخرى لها علاقة مثل المعالجات الحرارية، انتقال الحرارة، التبريد والتدفئة والتسخين، علم الحراريات، التحلية وغيره. وقد لخصت الجدول المرفق بدون اي ترتيب .أرجو من الأخوة تحديث الجدول وإضافة المواضيع التي لها علاقة وسبق طرحها في الملتقى. وسوف أحاول تصفح مواضيع الملتقى لإضافة المواضيع المتشابهة والتي لها علاقة.**والله من وراء القصد.*​ 
*ملحوظة: الجدول مرفق لتبيان ذلك بصورة اكثر ترتيبا*​ 



*المواضيع الخاصة بمحطات الطاقة الحرارية*​ 



*م*​ 

*الموضوع*​ 
*الكاتب*​ 
*1*
*الغلايات البخارية من الألف إلى الياء*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117151-4.html*
*م. عبدالناصر عجوة*
*2*
*Pump Reference Guide Book*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t7990.html*
*العرندس*
*3*
*ملف فلاش عن محطات التوليد*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t67836.html*
*ابو يزن العسيري*
*4*
*كل شئ عن ال Heat Exchangers ...هذا كتابك*
*معتز*
*5*
*كتاب توليد الطاقة Power Generation Handbook*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125544.html*
*د.محمد باشراحيل*
*6*
*مطلوب معلومات عن ال WATER BOILERS*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t5959.html*
*hwaleed*
*7*
*حصريا هنا يمكنك الحصول على محاضرات gas turbines*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128805.html*
*Hadary2006*
*8*
*فيلم يوضح تركيبة التربينة الغازية في محطات توليد الكهرباء*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t70213.html*
*مهندس درجة اولى*
*9*
*مجفف الهواء الخاص بالغلايات*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128361.html*
*amada557*
*10*
*Pressure Vessel Design*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t6128.html*
*Motaz_95*
*11*
*Heat Exchangers المبدلات الحرارية من الألف إلى Z*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t13659.html*
*Motaz_95*
*12*
*المراجل البخارية *
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95530.html*
*م.وعد*
*13*
*موسوعة التوربينات والغلايات Turbines & Boilers*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125030.html*
*مصطفى الوكيل*
*14*
*المكتبة المرئية لcompressors &gas turbines*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/archive/index.php/f-4-p-6.html*
*Ahmed taye3*
*15*
*الموسوعة المرئية الشاملة"Gas Turbines &Compressors*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t52498.html*
*Mosbhy98*
*16*
*شرح المحطات البخارية*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t1840.html*
*salt*
*17*
*حساب الكفاءة للمحطة البخارية*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126406.html*
*El-rayes*
*18*
*وتكملة للموضوع ملف عن المحطات*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126407.html*
*El-rayes*
*19*
*حصريا وظهرياGas Turbine بالعربي مع صور توضيحية*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t39847.html*
*شوان غازي*
*20*
*المحطات البخارية من البداية الى النهاية*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t8409.html*
*salt*
*21*
*Heat exchanger*
*دايناميك*
*22*
*محطات الطاقة الحرارية*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126457.html*
*د.محمد باشراحيل*​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (19 أبريل 2009)

والله مجهود رائع د/ محمد----------------------------------------جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أبريل 2009)

افكار قيمة وترتيبات مفيدة ومجهود مميز اشكرك ولك خالص تحياتى


----------



## msoam (20 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المراجع الجميلة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 أبريل 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> والله مجهود رائع د/ محمد----------------------------------------جزاكم الله خيرا


 
مشكوررررر على كلماتك القليلة المؤثرة. بارك الله فيك...


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 أبريل 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> افكار قيمة وترتيبات مفيدة ومجهود مميز اشكرك ولك خالص تحياتى


 

الله يطيب خاطرك ويسعدك اخي المهندس عبدالناصر.شكرا على الجمل المنتقاة.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 أبريل 2009)

msoam قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المراجع الجميلة


 
وجزاك ،انت كذلك، الله خيرا على المرور.


----------



## nooradry (21 أبريل 2009)

الله ينور بجد عليكم اتمنى المزيد بجد عايزكم تشركونى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 أبريل 2009)

nooradry قال:


> الله ينور بجد عليكم اتمنى المزيد بجد عايزكم تشركونى


 

الله ينور دربك وطريقك اتفضل وشارك ومرحبا بك ​


----------



## المحمد (22 أبريل 2009)

مشكور أخي الدكتور محمد.. فقد استفدنا منك الكثير الكثير 
بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك ... ولاتبخل علينا بالمزيد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 أبريل 2009)

المحمد قال:


> مشكور أخي الدكتور محمد.. فقد استفدنا منك الكثير الكثير
> بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك ... ولاتبخل علينا بالمزيد


 

وبارك فيك وقد اضفت ثلاثة روابط الى الجدول وهي:​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125544.html​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t2686.html​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t17251.html​ 
وارفقت الجدول المعدل افادنا الله باعمالنا في الآخرة وجعلها لوجهه الكريم من غير سمعة ولا شهرة ولا رياء ولا نفاق.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 مايو 2009)

*تصاميم التربينات والضواغط*


مرفق ملف Power Point عن تصاميم التربينات والضواغط Turbine and Compressor Design 

ارجو اني يكون نافعا ومفيدا. ​


----------



## احمد الاطرش (4 مايو 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى الدكتور محمد 
واتمنا لك التوفيق الدائم واحب ان اضيف هذا الملف الخاص بالتربينة الغازية


----------



## المتيم الحزين (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مايو 2009)

احمد الاطرش قال:


> جزاك اللة خيرا اخى الدكتور محمد
> واتمنا لك التوفيق الدائم واحب ان اضيف هذا الملف الخاص بالتربينة الغازية


 

شكرا اخي المهندس أحمد الاطرش متمنيا لك التوفيق ومرحبا بإضافتك ،، 

وشكرا مرورك. وبارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 مايو 2009)

المتيم الحزين قال:


> شكرا على هذا المجهود


 
بارك الله فيك وشكرا مرورك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يونيو 2009)

*A uniform Approach to Conceptual Design of Axial Turbine/Compressor Flow Path*



A uniform Approach to Conceptual Design of Axial 
Turbine/Compressor
Flow Path
​


----------



## laha3330 (20 يونيو 2009)

بجد تسلم ايدك يا دكتور


----------



## عـلـي (20 يونيو 2009)

الله يجزاك خير ومشكور على مجهودك الرئع 
((الى الامام))


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 يونيو 2009)

laha3330 قال:


> بجد تسلم ايدك يا دكتور


 
وتسلم مهندس ،،
وشكرا مرورك​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 يوليو 2009)

عـلـي قال:


> الله يجزاك خير ومشكور على مجهودك الرئع
> ((الى الامام))


 
شكرا مهندس علي 
وبارك الله فيك.
وجزاك الف خير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 يوليو 2009)

*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.محمد باشراحيل*​ 
*بتصفحي لمواضيع الملتقى / قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وجدت كثيرا من **المشاركات المتعددة والجيدة ولله الحمد*
*عن مواضيع ومكونات محطات الطاقة الحرارية وقد **أحببت *
*أن أحدد هذه المواضيع واذكرها هنا للاستفادة حيث أن كلها *
*يندرج تحت محطات **الطاقة الحرارية. *
*كما أن هناك مواضيع أخرى لها علاقة مثل المعالجات الحرارية،**انتقال الحرارة، التبريد والتدفئة والتسخين،*
* علم الحراريات، التحلية وغيره. *
*وقد **لخصت الجدول المرفق بدون اي ترتيب .*
*أرجو من الأخوة تحديث الجدول وإضافة المواضيع **التي لها علاقة وسبق طرحها في الملتقى. *
*وسوف أحاول تصفح مواضيع الملتقى لإضافة **المواضيع المتشابهة والتي لها علاقة**.*
*والله من وراء**القصد**.*​ 



*ملحوظة: الجدول مرفق لتبيان ذلك بصورة اكثر**ترتيبا*​ 


*المواضيع الخاصة بمحطات الطاقة**الحرارية*​ 

*م*
*الموضوع*
*الكاتب*​ 

*1*
*الغلايات البخارية **من الألف إلى الياء*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117151-4.html*
*م. عبدالناصر**عجوة*​ 

*2*
*Pump Reference Guide Book*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t7990.html*
*العرندس*​ 


*3*
*ملف فلاش عن محطات التوليد*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t67836.html*
*ابو يزن **العسيري*​ 


*4*
*كل **شئ عن ال** Heat Exchangers ...**هذا كتابك*
*معتز*​ 

*5*
*كتاب توليد الطاقة** Power Generation Handbook*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125544.html*
*د.محمد**باشراحيل*​ 


*6*
*مطلوب معلومات عن ال** WATER BOILERS*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t5959.html*
*hwaleed*​ 


*7*
*حصريا هنا يمكنك الحصول على محاضرات** gas turbines*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128805.html*
*Hadary2006*​ 


*8*
*فيلم يوضح تركيبة التربينة الغازية في محطات توليد**الكهرباء*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t70213.html*
*مهندس درجة**اولى*​ 


*9*
*مجفف الهواء الخاص بالغلايات*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128361.html*
*amada557*​ 

*10*
*Pressure Vessel Design*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t6128.html*
*Motaz_95*​ 



*11*
*Heat Exchangers **المبدلات الحرارية من الألف إلى** Z*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t13659.html*
*Motaz_95*​ 


*12*
*المراجل البخارية*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95530.html*
*م.وعد*​ 

*13*
*موسوعة التوربينات والغلايات** Turbines & Boilers*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125030.html*
*مصطفى **الوكيل*​ 


*14*
*المكتبة المرئية ل**compressors &gas turbines*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/archive/i...p/f-4-p-6.html*
*Ahmed taye3*​ 

*15*
*الموسوعة المرئية الشاملة**"Gas Turbines &Compressors*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t52498.html*
*Mosbhy98*​ 

*16*
*شرح المحطات البخارية*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t1840.html*
*salt*​ 

*17*
*حساب الكفاءة للمحطة **البخارية*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126406.html*
*El-rayes*​ 


*18*
*وتكملة للموضوع ملف عن **المحطات*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126407.html*
*El-rayes*​ 


*19*
*حصريا وظهريا**Gas Turbine **بالعربي مع صور**توضيحية*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t39847.html*
*شوان**غازي*​ 

*20*
*المحطات البخارية من البداية الى **النهاية*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t8409.html*
*salt*​ 

*21*
*Heat exchanger*
*دايناميك*​ 

*22*​ 
*محطات الطاقة الحرارية*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126457.html*
*د.محمد**باشراحيل*​ 


*23*
*Power Plant: **محطات القدرة موضوع يتضمن التوضيح ومواقع لكترونية*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125544.html*​


*حسن**هادي*​




*24*
*الغلايات البخاريه ( نقاش وتبادل**خبرات** )*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t2686.html*​


*صلاح*​




*25*
*معلومات وملفات قيمة عن الغلايات*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t17251.html*​


*ابوعمر*​




*26*
*أسئلة واجوبه عن الغلايات والتربينات** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t32238.html*​


*وسام **الحب*​


*27*
*محطات القدرة الكهربائي **(`power plants**)*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t613.html*
*badr19*
*28*
*محطات توليد البخار*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t19942.html*
*م/ابوبكر محمد القدسي*
*29*
*محطات الطاقة*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125595.html*
*هجليج*
*30*
*انواع المحطات وتوليد الطاقة ( الجزء الاؤل)*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t6351.html*
*eng.ahmed hasabo*
*31*
*طرق توليد الطاقة الكهربية*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t57536.html*
*رامز شوقي*
*32*
*الطـــاقـــة*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t26021.html*
*هاني شرف الدين*
*مشرف هندسة الفلزات*
*33*
*الغلايات وكيفية عملها.. نبذة مختصرة*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t5616.html*
*eng.student*
*34*
*طرق توليد الطاقة الكهربائية*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t4122.html*
*عبدالرحمن الحربي*
*35*
*محطات توليد الكهرباء بنظام الدورة المزدوجة و الدورة **المشتركة** .*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t73972.html*
*RHAQ*
*36*
*تصميم منشات محطة كهرباء تعمل بالتروبينات **البخاريه*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t45847.html*
*شبانة*



الجدول المرفق به كافة المواضيع 

بارك الله في الجميع 
والله من وراء القصد.​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 يوليو 2009)

عطاء متميز دائما اسال الله ان يكون ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك ونافعا لك فى يوم لاينفع فيه مال ولا بنون
لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 يوليو 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> عطاء متميز دائما اسال الله ان يكون ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك ونافعا لك فى يوم لاينفع فيه مال ولا بنون
> لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى


 
بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس عبدالناصر 

جعل الله مانقدمه جميعا في موازيننا .
ونجدد النية دائما الا يكون ذلك سمعة ولا رياء ولا نفاقا. 

اسعدني مرورك 
وكلماتك فإنت متميز بعطائك وجهودك.
دمت ودام عطاؤك.​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (18 يوليو 2009)

جزيت خيرا د.محمد
جهد عظيم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 يوليو 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> جزيت خيرا د.محمد
> جهد عظيم


 
وجزاك الإله فضلا
وزادك كرما وعلما
مهندس طه. ​


----------



## syrengineer (22 يوليو 2009)

hallo everybody ,am looking for this book : thermal power plants simulation and control that am really in need for it
thank u


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يوليو 2009)

syrengineer قال:


> hallo everybody ,am looking for this book : thermal power plants simulation and control that am really in need for it
> thank u


اليك هذا الرابط
ارجو ان توفق في تحميله
حقيقة كتاب جيد
وفقك الله syrengineer اخي المهندس السوري​ 
http://ifile.it/dl


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (24 يوليو 2009)

استاذى الفاضل اردت تحميل الملف ولكن دون جدوى فياتى برابط http://ifile.it/dl لاختبار الملف فقط ارجو الافادة ودمت بخير د / محمد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يوليو 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> استاذى الفاضل اردت تحميل الملف ولكن دون جدوى فياتى برابط http://ifile.it/dl لاختبار الملف فقط ارجو الافادة ودمت بخير د / محمد


 
_Right click on DOWNLOAD :Open in new window_
_and the save_

_ حفظ الملف_
_ومن ثم فتحه._
_شكرا على المتابعة_
_والتغذية المرجعة._​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يوليو 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> _Right click on DOWNLOAD :Open in new window_
> 
> _and the save_​
> _حفظ الملف_
> ...


 http://www.ebookslab.info/thermal-power-plant-simulation-and-control-power-and-energy.html


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يوليو 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> http://www.ebookslab.info/thermal-power-plant-simulation-and-control-power-and-energy.html


 Plant Simulation and Control (Power and Energy) Pages:480 This aggregation shows how advances in profession technology and underway areas of investigate crapper be compounded to modify the capabilities and economics of recent noesis plant. Significant changes in noesis procreation over the time decennium hit compact on noesis being dealings patch affording engineers the possibleness to inform monitoring and being panoramic curb schemes which were previously unfeasible. Damian Flynn has brought unitedly contributors of world-class excellence to elaborate how the different methodologies crapper be practical to noesis being operation. RapidshareMIHD


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (24 يوليو 2009)

مازالت المشكلة قائمة وهذه هى الصفحة
_______________________________________________________

*Welcome to the iFile.it download page*

You can download files from this site by: 

<LI style="LIST-STYLE-TYPE: decimal">By clicking/following on a download link sent to you by your friends or posted on a website/blog 
(example: this test file @ http://ifile.it/u4kzjd7/this_is_a_test.txt) <LI style="LIST-STYLE-TYPE: decimal">then clicking "Request Download Ticket" at the top left 
and finally clicking "Download"


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (24 يوليو 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> http://www.ebookslab.info/thermal-power-plant-simulation-and-control-power-and-energy.html


 
شكرا على الرابط الجديد​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يوليو 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> شكرا على الرابط الجديد​


 
_العفو مهندس عبدالناصر _
_وأرجو ان تكون المعلومات وصلتك بخصوص التربينة._​


----------



## mohamed gad elrab (26 يوليو 2009)

*[email protected]*

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس تشغيل و اود ان اسال عن معلومات اكثر تخصصيه عن مواصفات الغلايه المستخدمه في توليد البخار في محطات التوليد بقدره 600 ميجا وات


وشكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يوليو 2009)

mohamed gad elrab قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مهندس تشغيل و اود ان اسال عن معلومات اكثر تخصصيه عن مواصفات الغلايه المستخدمه في توليد البخار في محطات التوليد بقدره 600 ميجا وات
> 
> 
> وشكرا


 
موضوع جميل
حقيقة الشركات التي تصنع الغلايات لمحطات قدرة 600 ميجا وات قليلة جدا 
ويوجد مشروع في السعودية تحت الطرح وسوف أزودك ببعض المعلومات قريبا،
سؤال : اين ، مهندس محمد جاد ، المحطة التي تعمل بها وهل هي بهذه القدرة؟ وشكرا..


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يوليو 2009)

*كتاب Power Plant Control and Instumentation*

ارفق كتاب 

Power Plant Control and Instumentation -The Control of Boilers and 
 HRSG System

وهو على جزئين​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يوليو 2009)

*الجزء الثانيPower Plant Control and Instumentation*

ارفق كتاب 

-The Control of Boilers and 
HRSG System

الجزء الثاني​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا دكتور / محمد وقد تم التحميل ولك خالص تحياتى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يوليو 2009)

*كتاب: Thermal Power Plant Simulation and Contr*

المهندس syrengineer

تم تقسيم الكتاب إلى أربعة أجزاء 
ستجده تباعا في المشاركات 
بالتوفيق في دراستك.

أرفق الجزء الأول من كتاب 
Thermal Power Plant Simulation and Control​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يوليو 2009)

الجزءالثاني من كتاب 
Thermal Power Plant Simulation and Control​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يوليو 2009)

الجزءالثالث من كتاب 
Thermal Power Plant Simulation and Control​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يوليو 2009)

الجزء الرابع من كتاب 
Thermal Power Plant Simulation and Control​


----------



## mohamed gad elrab (27 يوليو 2009)

*mohamed gad elrab*

Thanks alot Dr.Mohamed Bashrahil,it is so pleasure to discuss this topic with you as a professional engineer , I am working in Suez gulf power plant (BOOT 2*364MW) as a control room engineer,and I will attend an another power plant in saudi arabia called Ghazlan (4*600MW) after few days so i would like to know some explanations about my inquirement


Thanks


----------



## ibrahem nagdy (28 يوليو 2009)

جميل ومتعمق و شامل اللة يكرمك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 يوليو 2009)

ibrahem nagdy قال:


> جميل ومتعمق و شامل اللة يكرمك


 
بارك الله فيك مهندس ابراهيم 
اكرمك واسعدك الله.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 يوليو 2009)

mohamed gad elrab قال:


> Thanks alot Dr.Mohamed Bashrahil,it is so pleasure to discuss this topic with you as a professional engineer , I am working in Suez gulf power plant (BOOT 2*364MW) as a control room engineer,and I will attend an another power plant in saudi arabia called Ghazlan (4*600MW) after few days so i would like to know some explanations about my inquirement
> 
> 
> Thanks


_I'll provide U with some Information about Ghzlaln PP ,may be on Saturday ,But R U gonna work in OM area _​ 
_Thanks _​


----------



## syrengineer (30 يوليو 2009)

الشكر الجزيل د.محمد و لمجهودك الكبير
كل الأمل أن يستفيد الجميع منه


----------



## محمدنارين (1 أغسطس 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> وجزاك ،انت كذلك، الله خيرا على المرور.


 موضوع قيم وجيد شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات التي تخص الطاقة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 أغسطس 2009)

syrengineer قال:


> الشكر الجزيل د.محمد و لمجهودك الكبير
> كل الأمل أن يستفيد الجميع منه


 
العفو مهندس syrengineer 
وموفق في الماجستير 
وموضوع الرسالة جميل ومفيد
الحمدلله سوف تستفيد أنت في رسالتك منه
فلك الشكر أن دللتنا على طريق لتقديم النفع والفائدة
دمت طيبا.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 أغسطس 2009)

محمدنارين قال:


> موضوع قيم وجيد شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات التي تخص الطاقة


 
اسعدني مرورك مهندس محمد نارين.​


----------



## syrengineer (2 أغسطس 2009)

*Desuperheating in steam boilers*

*Desuperheating*​ 


Superheated steam is steam that is at a temperature higher than the saturation temperature for the steam pressure. For example, steam at a pressure of 3 bar g has a saturation temperature of 143.762°C. If further heat were to be added to this steam and the pressure remained at 3 bar g, it would become superheated. This extra heat results in steam which: 

Is higher than saturation temperature.​
Contains more energy than saturated steam.​
Has a greater specific volume than saturated steam.​
The relationships between these three properties are well documented and can be found in most texts relating to the thermodynamic properties of steam.​




 

Fig. 15.1.1 Steam saturation diagram 
Superheated steam is principally used in power generation plants as the driving force for turbines. A review of the Rankine gas cycle will demonstrate that, for driving turbines, superheated steam is more thermally efficient than saturated steam.​ 


*Superheating the steam has further important advantages:* 

Wet steam within a turbine would result in water droplets and erosion of the turbine blades, as well as increased friction.​
Higher pipeline velocities (up to 100 m / s) can be used. This means that smaller distribution pipelines can be used (provided that the pressure drop is not excessive).​
For continuously running plants, superheated steam means there is no condensation in the pipework, therefore, there is only a requirement for steam trapping during start-up.​
*The use of superheated steam has a number of disadvantages:*​
Although superheated steam contains a large amount of heat energy, this energy is in three forms; enthalpy of water, enthalpy of evaporation (latent heat) and enthalpy of superheat. The bulk of the energy is in the enthalpy of evaporation, and the energy in the superheat represents a smaller proportion.​


For example, take superheated steam at 10 bar a and 300°C, then:
Enthalpy of water = 763 kJ / kg
Enthalpy of evaporation = 2 015 kJ / kg​
Enthalpy of superheat = 274 kJ / kg






Fig. 15.1.2 Enthalpy in superheated steam​
The coefficient of heat transfer when using superheated steam as the heating medium is variable, low and difficult to quantify accurately. This makes accurate sizing and control of heat transfer equipment difficult, and will also result in a larger and more expensive heat exchanger.


Once the superheated steam is cooled to saturation temperature, the heat transfer coefficient increases dramatically, and the temperature at which the steam condenses back into water is constant. This greatly assists accurate sizing and control of heat transfer equipment.​ 
The presence of high heat transfer coefficients associated with saturated steam leads to smaller and cheaper heat exchangers than those which utilise superheated steam.​
Some processes (for example, distillation columns) perform less efficiently when supplied with superheated steam.​
The higher temperatures of superheated steam may mean that higher rated, and hence more expensive equipment is required.​
The higher temperature of superheated steam may damage sensitive equipment.​
These disadvantages mean that superheated steam is generally undesirable for thermal process applications. However, sites exist where superheated steam is raised for power generation, and it makes economic sense to desuperheat some of this steam from some point in the power generation cycle, and then use it for process applications. (More information on superheated steam can be found in Tutorial 2.3).


Sites also exist where large quantities of waste are used as fuel for the boiler. If the quantity of waste is sufficiently large, then superheated steam may be produced for power generation. Examples of this type of plant can be found in the papermaking and sugar refining industries.​ 
In plants that have superheated steam available for process use, it makes sense to distribute the superheated steam to remote points in the plant, as this will ensure that the steam remains dry. This becomes significant if there are long lengths of pipe separating the point of generation and the point of use.​ 
*Basic steam desuperheating*​ 
Desuperheating is the process by which superheated steam is restored to its saturated state, or the superheat temperature is reduced.​ 
Most desuperheaters used to restore the saturated state produce discharge temperatures approaching saturation (typically to within 3°C of the saturation temperature as a minimum).​ 
Designs for discharge temperatures in excess of 3°C above saturation are also possible and often used.​ 


There are basically two broad types of desuperheater: 

*Indirect contact type -* The medium used to cool the superheated steam does not come into direct contact with it. A cooler liquid or gas may be employed as the cooling medium, for example, the surrounding air. Examples of this type of desuperheater are shell and tube heat exchangers. Here the superheated steam is supplied to one side of the heat exchanger and a cooler medium is supplied to the other side. As the superheated steam passes through the heat exchanger, heat is lost from the steam, and gained by the cooling medium.​


The temperature of the desuperheated steam could be controlled by either the inlet superheated steam pressure or the flowrate of the cooling water. Control of the superheated steam flow for this purpose is not normally practical and most systems adjust the flow of the cooling medium.​
*Direct contact type - *The medium used to cool the superheated steam comes into direct contact with it. In most cases, the cooling medium is the same fluid as the vapour to be desuperheated, but in the liquid state. For example, in the case of steam desuperheaters, water is used. A typical direct contact desuperheating station is shown in Figure 15.1.3.


When the desuperheater is operational, a measured amount of water is added to the superheated steam via a mixing arrangement within the desuperheater. As it enters the desuperheater, the cooling water evaporates by absorbing heat from the superheated steam. Consequently, the temperature of the steam is reduced.​ 
Control of the amount of water to be added is usually achieved by measuring the temperature of the steam downstream of the desuperheater. The set temperature of the desuperheated steam would typically be 3°C above that at saturation. Therefore, in such arrangements the inlet pressure of the superheated steam should be kept constant.​








Fig. 15.1.3 A typical direct contact desuperheating station​ 

*Desuperheating calculations*​ 
The amount of water added must be sufficient to cool the steam to the desired temperature; too little water and the steam will not have been cooled enough, too much and wet saturated steam will be produced which will require drying through a separator.​ 
Using Equation 15.1.1, which is based on the conservation of energy, the cooling liquid requirement can be easily and quickly determined:







Equation 15.1.1 
Where:



cw = Mass flowrate of cooling water (kg / h)



s = Mass flowrate of superheated steam (kg / h)
hs = Enthalpy at superheat condition (kJ / kg)
hd = Enthalpy at desuperheated condition (kJ / kg)
hcw = Enthalpy of cooling water at inlet connection (kJ / kg)​ 
*Example 15.1.1*
Determine the required cooling water flowrate for the conditions in the following Table:




*Solution:*​ 


The necessary information can be obtained or interpolated from hard copy steam tables; the relevant extracts are shown in Table 15.1.1 and Table 15.1.2. Alternatively, the Spirax Sarco online steam tables can be used.


 


Table 15.1.1 Extract from steam tables - Saturated water and steam 


 

Table 15.1.2 Extract from steam tables - Superheated steam 
The information required to satisfy Equation 15.1.1 is therefore:​ 



s = Mass flowrate of superheated steam = 10 000 kg / h​ 
hs = Enthalpy at superheat condition (From steam tables 300°C at 10 bar a) = 3 052 kJ / kg​ 
hcw = Enthalpy of the cooling liquid = 4.2 kJ / kg°C x 150°C =630 kJ / kg​ 
Determining the enthalpy at the desuperheated condition, hd:
From steam tables, the saturation temperature (T s) at 10 bar a is 180°C, therefore at the required desuperheated condition, the temperature will be:
Ts + 5°C = 185°C
Interpolating between the enthalpy of steam at 10 bar a and its saturation temperature, and at 10 bar a and 200°C:​ 
Enthalpy at 10 bar a, T s (saturated steam tables) = 2 778 kJ / kg​ 
Enthalpy at 10 bar a, 200°C (superheated steam tables) = 2 829 kJ/kg​ 
Interpolating for enthalpy at 10 bar a and 185°C:




Finally, applying Equation 15.1.1:​ 



 
Equation 15.1.1 




Note that the desuperheated steam is supplied at a rate of:
10 000 + 1 208 kg / h = 11 208 kg / h
Had the requirement been for 10 000 kg / h of the desuperheated steam, the initial superheated steam flowrate can be determined using a simple proportional method:


----------



## A.DaHaB (2 أغسطس 2009)

*مجهود رائع جدا والف شكر على 
الكم المعلوماتي ده*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أغسطس 2009)

A.DaHaB قال:


> *مجهود رائع جدا والف شكر على *
> _*الكم المعلوماتي ده*_


 
شكرا مهندس A.DaHaB 
اسعدني مرورك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ً مهندس syrengineer
على إضافتك 
Desuperheating in steam boilers 

وأي إضافة أخرى .
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## نايف علي (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ربي يبارك في وقتك وعمرك يادكتور

وأسأل الله أن ينفع بك ويجزيك خير الجزاء ويزيدك من رحمته ويجمعك مع النبي وصحبه

مشاركة قيمة


----------



## مهند عدنان جميل (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم اخوكم الفيزياوي مهند


----------



## مهند عدنان جميل (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم اخوكم الفيزيا ئي مهند


----------



## syrengineer (8 أغسطس 2009)

*Combined Cycle Plants*​ 
The combined-cycle unit combines the Rankine (steam turbine) and Brayton (gas turbine) thermodynamic cycles by using heat recovery boilers to capture the energy in the gas turbine exhaust gases for steam production to supply a steam turbine as shown in the figure "Combined-Cycle Cogeneration Unit". Process steam can be also provided for industrial purposes
.


​ 
Fossil fuel-fired (central) power plants use either steam or combustion turbines to provide the mechanical power to electrical generators. Pressurized high temperature steam or gas expands through various stages of a turbine, transferring energy to the rotating turbine blades. The turbine is mechanically coupled to a generator, which produces electricity.​ 
Steam Turbine Power Plants​ 
_Steam turbine power plants_ operate on a Rankine cycle. The steam is created by a boiler, where pure water passes through a series of tubes to capture heat from the firebox and then boils under high pressure to become superheated steam. The heat in the firebox is normally provided by burning fossil fuel (e.g. coal, fuel oil or natural gas). However, the heat can also be provided by _biomass, solar energy or nuclear fuel_. The superheated steam leaving the boiler then enters the steam turbine throttle, where it powers the turbine and connected generator to make electricity. 
After the steam expands through the turbine, it exits the back end of the turbine, where it is cooled and condensed back to water in the surface condenser. This condensate is then returned to the boiler through high-pressure feedpumps for reuse. 
Heat from the condensing steam is normally rejected from the condenser to a body of water, such as a river or cooling tower.​ 
_Steam turbine plants_ generally have a history of achieving up to 95% availability and can operate for more than a year between shutdowns for maintenance and inspections. Their _unplanned or forced outage rates_ are typically less than _2%_ or less than one week per year.​ 
Modern large steam turbine plants (over 500 MW) have efficiencies approaching 40-45%. 
These plants have _installed costs_ between $800 and$2000/kW, 
depending on environmental permitting requirements. ​ 


​

Combustion (Gas) Turbines:​ 
_Combustion turbine plants_ operate on the Brayton cycle. They use a compressor to compress the inlet air upstream of a combustion chamber. Then the fuel is introduced and ignited to produce a high temperature, high-pressure gas that enters and expands through the turbine section. The turbine section powers both the generator and compressor. Combustion turbines are also able to burn a wide range of liquid and gaseous fuels from crude oil to natural gas.​ 
The combustion turbine’s energy conversion typically ranges between 25% to 35% efficiency as a simple cycle. The simple cycle efficiency can be increased by installing a recuperator or waste heat boiler onto the turbine’s exhaust. A recuperator captures waste heat in the turbine exhaust stream to preheat the compressor discharge air before it enters the combustion chamber. 
A waste heat boiler generates steam by capturing heat form the turbine exhaust. These boilers are known as 
heat recovery steam generators (HRSG). They can provide steam for heating or industrial processes, which is
called cogeneration. High-pressure steam from these boilers can also generate power with steam turbines, which is called a combined cycle _(steam and combustion turbine operation)_. Recuperators and HRSGs can increase the combustion turbine’s overall energy cycle efficiency up to 80%. ​ 
[URL="file:///Z:/important/cc/Combined%20Cycle%20Plants%20-%20ملتقـــــى%20التدريـب%20العربـى_files/steam_1.gif"]
​ 
_Combustion (natural gas) turbine_ development increased in the 1930’s as a means of jet aircraft propulsion. In the early 1980’s, the efficiency and reliability of gas turbines had progressed sufficiently to be widely adopted for stationary power applications. Gas turbines range in size from 30 kW (micro-turbines) to 250 MW (industrial frames). _Industrial gas turbin_es have efficiencies approaching _40% and 60%_ for simple and combined cycles respectively. 
The gas turbine share of the world power generation market has climbed from 20 % to 40 % of capacity additions over the past 20 years with this technology seeing increased use for base load power generation. Much of this growth can be accredited to large _(>500 MW) combined cycle power plants_ that exhibit low capital cost (less than $550/kW) and high thermal efficiency.
The capital cost of a gas turbine power plant can vary between $35000-$950/kW with the lower end applying to large industrial frame turbines in combined cycle configurations. Availability of natural gas-fired plants can exceed 95%. In Canada, there are 28 natural gas-fired combined cycle and cogeneration plants with an average efficiency of 48 %. The average power output for each plant was 236 MW with an installed cost of around $ 500/kW.
*Simple Cycle Power Plants (Open Cycle)*​ 
The modern power gas turbine is a high-technology package that is comprised of a compressor, combustor, power turbine, and generator, as shown in the figure "_Simple-Cycle Gas Turbine"._

[URL="http://www.cogeneration.net/"]

​]

In a gas turbine, large volumes of air are compressed to high pressure in a multistage compressor for distribution to one or more combustion gases from the combustion chambers power an axial turbine that drives the compressor and the generator before exhausting to atmosphere. In this way, the combustion gases in a gas turbine power the turbine directly, rather than requiring heat transfer to a water/steam cycle to power a steam turbine, as in the steam plant. The latest gas turbine designs use turbine inlet temperatures of 1,500C (2,730F) and compression ratios as high as 30:1 (for aeroderivatives) giving thermal efficiencies of 35 percent or more for a simple-cycle gas turbine.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 أغسطس 2009)

مهند عدنان جميل قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع القيم اخوكم الفيزيا ئي مهند


 
شكرا مهندس مهند مرورك 
مع طيب الأماني.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 أغسطس 2009)

syrengineer قال:


> *Combined Cycle Plants*​
> 
> The combined-cycle unit combines the Rankine (steam turbine) and Brayton (gas turbine) thermodynamic cycles by using heat recovery boilers to capture the energy in the gas turbine exhaust gases for steam production to supply a steam turbine as shown in the figure "Combined-Cycle Cogeneration Unit". Process steam can be also provided for industrial purposes
> .
> ...


 
_مع الشكر الجزيل لهذا الكم من المعلومات _
_الموجودة في الروابط _
_بارك الله فيك_
_وفي إضافتك المتميزة _

_دمت ودامت إطلالتك على القسم مهندس syrengineer_​


----------



## قاسم محمد محمود (15 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا دز محمد شرحبيل


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أغسطس 2009)

مهند عدنان جميل قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع القيم اخوكم الفيزيا ئي مهند


 

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل مهند 
وحقيقة الفيزياء هي أساس الهندسة،
فكل الظواهر الطبيعية تم ترجمتها بمعادلات رياضية وحلها
 وقام المهندس بتطبيق النظريات وتطويعها في الأمور العملية.

شكرا مرورك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أغسطس 2009)

قاسم محمد محمود قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا دز محمد شرحبيل


 

شكرا مرورك مهندس قاسم محمد محمود
وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## عماد سعيد كرمة (18 أغسطس 2009)

عاشت ايدك على هالموضوع بس ممكن سؤال هل يمكن في المحطة الواحدة يوجد هيتريين مغلق ومفتوح


----------



## nawar_mera (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا الموضوع كلش حلو


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أغسطس 2009)

عماد سعيد كرمة قال:


> عاشت ايدك على هالموضوع بس ممكن سؤال هل يمكن في المحطة الواحدة يوجد هيتريين مغلق ومفتوح



اشكرك مهندس عماد 

بارك الله فيك ودمت سالماً .. ولكن السؤال!!؟

تقصد 2 سخان مغلق ومفتوح.؟​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أغسطس 2009)

nawar_mera قال:


> شكرا الموضوع كلش حلو


 

أشكرك مهندس نوار ..
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 أغسطس 2009)

نايف علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ربي يبارك في وقتك وعمرك يادكتور
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ المهندس نايف

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله كل خير.

جمعنا الله وإياك في مستقر رحمته مع رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم.

اسعدك الله في الدارين.​


----------



## نايف علي (29 أغسطس 2009)

عماد سعيد كرمة قال:


> عاشت ايدك على هالموضوع بس ممكن سؤال هل يمكن في المحطة الواحدة يوجد هيتريين مغلق ومفتوح



أنت تقصد Feed water heater (Close or Open ) وأقول لك نعم ، بل في الغالب محطات التوليد يوجد ها النوعين لرفع الكفائة وعادة عدد المغلقة أكثر من المفتوح .

وأعتذر عن التدخل يادكتور


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

احسنت الموضوع جيد جدا احسنت 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## zaghal (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود العظيم 

اللهم تقبل منا انك انت السميع العليم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

فوزي القره غولي قال:


> احسنت الموضوع جيد جدا احسنت
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء


 
المهندس فوزي القره غولي

أحسن الله لك في الدارين.. وبارك فيك..

وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

zaghal قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود العظيم
> 
> اللهم تقبل منا انك انت السميع العليم


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مهندس zaghal 

بارك الله فيك.. وتقبل دعائك .. وجزاك الف الف خير.​


----------



## sesem_m (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك واكرمك علي هذا الموضوع الجميل ووفقك الله في دربك ونفع بك الامة الاسلامية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 سبتمبر 2009)

عماد سعيد كرمة قال:


> عاشت ايدك على هالموضوع بس ممكن سؤال هل يمكن في المحطة الواحدة يوجد هيتريين مغلق ومفتوح


 


د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> اشكرك مهندس عماد ​
> بارك الله فيك ودمت سالماً .. ولكن السؤال!!؟​
> تقصد 2 سخان مغلق ومفتوح.؟​


 


نايف علي قال:


> أنت تقصد Feed water heater (Close or Open ) وأقول لك نعم ، بل في الغالب محطات التوليد يوجد ها النوعين لرفع الكفائة وعادة عدد المغلقة أكثر من المفتوح .
> 
> وأعتذر عن التدخل يادكتور


 
الأخ المهندس عماد كرمة 

ما ذكره اخي المهندس نايف صحيح .. ولمزيد من التفصيل فإن الإجابة موجودة في أصل الموضوع

وهي موضحة أدناه.​*Feedwater heater*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Jump to: navigation, search


 


A Rankine cycle with two steam turbines and a single open feedwater heater.


A *feedwater heater* is a power plant component used to pre-heat water delivered to a steam generating boiler.[1][2][3] Preheating the feedwater reduces the irreversibilities involved in steam generation and therefore improves the thermodynamic efficiency of the system.[4] This reduces plant operating costs and also helps to avoid thermal shock to the boiler metal when the feedwater is introduced back into the steam cycle.
In a steam power plant (usually modeled as a modified Rankine cycle), feedwater heaters allow the feedwater to be brought up to the saturation temperature very gradually. This minimizes the inevitable irreversibilities associated with heat transfer to the working fluid (water). See the article on the Second Law of Thermodynamics for a further discussion of such irreversibilities.
********s*

[hide]

<LI class=toclevel-1>1 Cycle discussion and explanation <LI class=toclevel-1>2 See also <LI class=toclevel-1>3 References 
4 External links
*[edit] Cycle discussion and explanation*

It should be noted that the energy used to heat the feedwater is usually derived from steam extracted between the stages of the steam turbine. Therefore, the steam that _would be used_ to perform expansion work in the turbine (and therefore generate power) is not utilized for that purpose. The percentage of the total cycle steam mass flow used for the feedwater heater is termed the extraction fraction[4] and must be carefully optimized for maximum power plant thermal efficiency since increasing this fraction causes a decrease in turbine power output.
Feedwater heaters can also be open and closed heat exchangers. An open feedwater heater is merely a direct-contact heat exchanger in which extracted steam is allowed to mix with the feedwater. This kind of heater will normally require a feed pump at both the feed inlet and outlet since the pressure in the heater is between the boiler pressure and the condenser pressure. A deaerator is a special case of the open feedwater heater which is specifically designed to remove non-condensable gases from the feedwater.
Closed feedwater heaters are typically shell and tube heat exchangers where the feedwater passes throughout the tubes and is heated by turbine extraction steam. These do not require separate pumps before and after the heater to boost the feedwater to the pressure of the extracted steam as with an open heater. However, the extracted steam (which is most likely almost fully condensed after heating the feedwater) must then be throttled to the condenser pressure, an isenthalpic process that results in some entropy gain with a slight penalty on overall cycle efficiency.
Many power plants incorporate a number of feedwater heaters and may use both open and closed components.
Feedwater heaters are used in both fossil- and nuclear-fueled power plants. Smaller versions have also been installed on steam locomotives, portable engines and stationary engines. An economiser serves a similar purpose to a feedwater heater, but is technically different. Instead of using actual cycle steam for heating, it uses the lowest-temperature flue gas from the furnace (and therefore does not apply to nuclear plants) to heat the water before it enters the boiler proper. This allows for the heat transfer between the furnace and the feedwater to occur across a smaller average temperature gradient (for the steam generator as a whole). System efficiency is therefore further increased when viewed with respect to actual energy ******* of the fuel.


----------



## forat al tameme (12 سبتمبر 2009)

يا اخوان ارجوا من الي عندة اي معلومة حول طريقة استعمال جهاز مقياس التدفق:
(thermo polysonics dct 7088)
يتفضل يعرض الموضوع مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 سبتمبر 2009)

sesem_m قال:


> بارك الله فيك واكرمك علي هذا الموضوع الجميل ووفقك الله في دربك ونفع بك الامة الاسلامية


 
جزاك الله خير.. مهندس sesem_m

وتقبل دعواتك .. وأثابك مثلها بل خيراً منه

وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## مـ سـ لـ م (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً على هذا المجهود الكبير
وربنا ان شاء الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك لما فيه من فائدة عظيمة


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (15 سبتمبر 2009)

forat al tameme قال:


> يا اخوان ارجوا من الي عندة اي معلومة حول طريقة استعمال جهاز مقياس التدفق:
> (thermo polysonics dct 7088)
> يتفضل يعرض الموضوع مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


 
اهلا بكم جميعا وشكرا على المرور
http://www.accessinstrumentation.co.uk/PDFs/ThermoPolysonicsDCT7088DataSheet.pdf


----------



## رائد ميكانيك (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة رغم الاختصارات الا انه موضوع بغاية الروعة وننتظر منك شرح عن المحطات النووية


----------



## omannct (17 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحت دكتور محمد ممكن ترد ع القسم الميكانيكي من موضووعي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1275909#post1275909
رايك يهمني


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 سبتمبر 2009)

forat al tameme قال:


> يا اخوان ارجوا من الي عندة اي معلومة حول طريقة استعمال جهاز مقياس التدفق:
> (thermo polysonics dct 7088)
> يتفضل يعرض الموضوع مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


 


م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> اهلا بكم جميعا وشكرا على المرور
> http://www.accessinstrumentation.co.uk/pdfs/thermopolysonicsdct7088datasheet.pdf


 

مشكور أخي الكريم فرات التميمي على سؤالك..
والتقدير للأخ المهندس عبدالناصر على تزويدنا بالمعلومة..

وفق الله الجميع..​


----------



## muh4ned (2 أكتوبر 2009)

والله موضوع رائع جدا ومهم في الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## ميسرة حسن الصادق (5 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع و يا ريت لو تدينا معلومة عن الCFB Boiler


----------



## علي حسين عبد (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو الحصول على شرح مفصل عن مبدا عمل البخاخ في محرك السيارة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 أكتوبر 2009)

علي حسين عبد قال:


> ارجو الحصول على شرح مفصل عن مبدا عمل البخاخ في محرك السيارة


 
المهندس علي حسين عبد 

ارجو مراجعة قسم السيارات وسوف تجد به العديد من المواضيع 
لها علاقة بعمل بخاخ السيارة 
وإليك بعض الروابط:

1-الشرح الوافي لنظام الحقن الالكتروني L- Getronic في محركات البترول 

2- نظام حقن الوقود المباشر للبنزين ‏(




1 2) 
Bosch - Fuel Injection Systems -3 
animated fuel injection -2 

وفقك الله..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ميسرة حسن الصادق قال:


> موضوع رائع و يا ريت لو تدينا معلومة عن الCFB Boiler


 
اخي المهندس ميسرة حسن صادق

هذه ملفات تجد فيها معلومات عن ال CFB Boilers 

وفق الله الجميع..​


----------



## ahmed taye3 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المراجع الجميلة*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmed taye3 قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المراجع الجميلة*​


 
بارك الله فيك مهندس أحمد​


----------



## نورالدينصالح (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء عني وعن مهندسين العراق وحياك الله على هذا الجهود الجبارة تلبيتا لمتطلبات المهندسين والله ولي التوفيق
اخوك مهندس نورالدين صالح


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 أكتوبر 2009)

نورالدينصالح قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء عني وعن مهندسين العراق وحياك الله على هذا الجهود الجبارة تلبيتا لمتطلبات المهندسين والله ولي التوفيق
> اخوك مهندس نورالدين صالح


 
بارك الله فيك .. 
اخي المهندس نور الدين صالح
اهلاً بك وبكل الأخوة العراقيين

نفعنا الله جميعا بما نقرأ ونكتب .. وجعله خاصا لوجهه تعالى ..

وفقك الله..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مـ سـ لـ م قال:


> شكرا جزيلاً على هذا المجهود الكبير
> وربنا ان شاء الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك لما فيه من فائدة عظيمة


 
العفــــ بارك الله فيك ـــــــــفو..
الأخ الكريم مهندس مـسـ لـ م..
وتقبل الله دعائك .. وأثابك خيرا وأجزل لك المثوبة.​


----------



## jouini87 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع ، فعلا أنا كنت في حاجة لهذا الموضوع


----------



## المهندس كاروان (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك
ولو هذا هم قليل ابحقك​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 نوفمبر 2009)

jouini87 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع ، فعلا أنا كنت في حاجة لهذا الموضوع


 

وبارك فيك ِ أخت م. جويني ..

أتمنى لك النجاح في دراستك..​


----------



## ahmedyou (19 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم بارك الله بجهودك الرائعه . تستحق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندس كاروان قال:


> مشكور وبارك الله بيك
> 
> 
> ولو هذا هم قليل ابحقك​


 
وفيك بارك الله مهندس كاروان 
وفقك رب العزة والجلال.​


----------



## korzaty (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
عجزنا عن الشكر ما اروعك 
this is the prfect
مشكوووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكووووووووووور*​


----------



## mehdi09 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jouini87 (9 يناير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> *******
> *وبتصفحي لمواضيع الملتقى / قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وجدت كثيرا من المشاركات المتعددة والجيدة ولله الحمدعن مواضيع ومكونات محطات الطاقة الحرارية وقد أحببت أن أحدد هذه المواضيع واذكرها هنا للاستفادة حيث أن كلها يندرج تحت محطات الطاقة الحرارية. كما أن هناك مواضيع أخرى لها علاقة مثل المعالجات الحرارية، انتقال الحرارة، التبريد والتدفئة والتسخين، علم الحراريات، التحلية وغيره. وقد لخصت الجدول المرفق بدون اي ترتيب .أرجو من الأخوة تحديث الجدول وإضافة المواضيع التي لها علاقة وسبق طرحها في الملتقى. وسوف أحاول تصفح مواضيع الملتقى لإضافة المواضيع المتشابهة والتي لها علاقة.**والله من وراء القصد.*​
> *ملحوظة: الجدول مرفق لتبيان ذلك بصورة اكثر ترتيبا*​
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك ،وأسعدك ورزقك الجنة ،هذه من أهم المشاركات اللتي أحتاج إليها في دراستي وأشكر أيضا أصحاب هذه المواضيع


----------



## jouini87 (9 يناير 2010)

بل أن كل الموضوع هائل وغني بالمشاركات والكتب الرائعة،أتسائل لماذا لم يتم تثبيته؟؟


----------



## سدراالمنتهى (9 يناير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## سدراالمنتهى (9 يناير 2010)

*محطات الطاقة الحرارية*

:31:


سدراالمنتهى قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة
> بارك الله فيك


:31:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يناير 2010)

korzaty قال:


> *سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم *
> 
> *ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله*
> *سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم *
> ...


 
الأخ المهندس Kozraty
مشكور على كل كلمة رسمتها في الشكل الجميل
وفقك الله .. ويعطيك ألف عافية.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يناير 2010)

jouini87 قال:


> بل أن كل الموضوع هائل وغني بالمشاركات والكتب الرائعة،أتسائل لماذا لم يتم تثبيته؟؟


 
الله يسعدك ويوفقك أختي الكريمة
سوف ننظر في تثبيته .. 

وجزاكِ الله ألف خير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يناير 2010)

وهذا مرفق pdf 
به معلومات قيمة ومفيدة جداً عن 
Steam Power Cycle

مسائل مع حلولها .. أرجو ان تجدوها ممتعة علميا.​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (12 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يادكتور موضوع رائع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 يناير 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يادكتور موضوع رائع


 
الأخ المهندس محمود عزت احمد 
اسعدك الله ..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 فبراير 2010)

ahmedyou قال:


> تسلم بارك الله بجهودك الرائعه . تستحق الشكر والتقدير


 
وتسلم أخي المهندس أحمد 
بارك الله فيك .​


----------



## M_Engineer3 (3 فبراير 2010)

lموضوع أكثر من رائع..سلمت يمناك يادكتور وجزاك الله خيرا عن عملك


----------



## sam_meg75 (11 فبراير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيراً مشكور على المجهود*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 فبراير 2010)

M_Engineer3 قال:


> lموضوع أكثر من رائع..سلمت يمناك يادكتور وجزاك الله خيرا عن عملك


 

مشكور مهندس M_Engineer3





بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 فبراير 2010)

mehdi09 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
مشكور مهندسmehdi09




​


----------



## عمراياد (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي حضرة الدكتور محمد المحترم وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## برهم السيد (20 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر
على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ahmad fetouh (5 مارس 2010)

الله يباركلك يا اخى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 مارس 2010)

sam_meg75 قال:


> *جزاك الله خيراً مشكور على المجهود*​


 
العفو وبارك الله فيك 
مهندس sam_meg75​


----------



## salafy eng (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم .جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع
ولكن هل يكمنني الحصول على lay out لأحد المحطات البخارية .وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sami5026 (10 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (22 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
دكتور انا طالب في معهد عالي
وعندي مشروع وهو التحلية بالطاقة الشمسية 
ويهتم المشروع بطريقة التحلية متعددة المراحلmsf
ارجو منكم المساعدة وايضا اريد المجمعات الشمسية 
وتسخين المياه بالطاقة الشمسية


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (22 يونيو 2010)

ومشروعي هو تصميم محطة تحلية بطريقة msfبسعة 5متر مكعب في اليوم


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (22 يونيو 2010)

واشكركم


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (22 يونيو 2010)

دكتور هل انت موجود


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (22 يونيو 2010)

ارجو ان تكون المعلومات باللغة العربية
ومعهم الرسومات


----------



## م/حسام الدين. (10 يوليو 2010)

والله الف شكر
لانى بكره عندى تدريب فيها


----------



## احمد الرياضي27 (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed malik (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً علي المجهود


----------



## برهم السيد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## hamza70 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم,,,
د.محمد
عندي سؤال وهو/ ما هو سبب وجود زيت في شبكة الضواغط الهوائية؟
علماً باني اعمل في مصنع لإنتاج الأغذية,,
ولكم جزيل الشكر,,,


----------



## meto101 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بصراحة انا متشكر كتيييييييييييير علي المجهودات الرائعة والجهد المبذول....جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (5 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (15 يناير 2011)

والله يا دكتور حضرتك كريم بشكل لم يحدث من قبل مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.zahid (16 يناير 2011)

thaaaaanks


----------



## احمد الرجا (16 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي جعله في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## spiderman.eg (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا بجد موضوع مفيد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## websat (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك اللة بك اخي فالموضوع مفبد و من الواضح انك بذلت فيه جهدا كبيرا جعلة الله في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## mr.aboosamh (15 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*
​


----------

